# Long island reptile show @farmingdale. 10/17/09



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anyone been to this show before? I don't beleive it's being set up by the same peope as the white plains show and wanted to hear if it's worth going to or not? It's being held at the SUNY @Farmingdale campus.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Larry i been to this show a few times and its very ummm BASIC in the sence of ball python leopard gecko crested geckos and your lucky if you see a azureus or leucs there. its more of a locals come an check out some standard exotic animals and get their kids a gecko or bearded dragon. i go because its local and something to do since iv been in jersey i havnt went back i missed the last 2. its a good place to meet up if you made purchase and need a place to meet other then that is nothing special..


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Derek, maybe I'll go just to look around


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Drive a little further West (PA) and go to this show instead...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/45346-when-next-hamburg-show.html

a LOT more frogs.......a....lot...


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Drive a little further West (PA) and go to this show instead...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/45346-when-next-hamburg-show.html
> 
> a LOT more frogs.......a....lot...


Or you can just come to this http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/45567-nj-meeting-oct-24th.html. Always deals to be had at a meet.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Go to both....but skip that Suffolk Co show


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would of went to Jason's if I didn't have to work at night. I decided that I'm not gonna go. I didn't realize that the long island reptile expo is next weekend. I'll go there instead


----------

